# Bodyweight workout advice needed



## cucarach1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello,

I'm 20yo, 168cm (5'7), 55kg (120lbs), and have no access to a gym/gym supplies. 

I am very skinny and would like to get some more muscle mass. Here is my current daily workout, which is not working very well :

I do 3 sets of 35 pushups a day (1x diamond, 1x with arms extended in front of me and 1x with arms as wide as possible) being very careful to go down slowly and go back up explosively. 
In between each set of pushups, I do 10 pullups, 10 chinups and 30 situps.
I also run 7k (4miles) every morning, and I run the marathon in 3h15. And yet my legs are skinny as ****.

I would really appreciate any advice you guys could give me, because it's about time I stopped looking like a stick, and I don't know how. Thanks in advance !


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 3, 2014)

that workout could get it done, but my guess is you're not eating enough.  running that much you're buring a hell of a lot of calories.


----------



## snake (Jun 3, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> that workout could get it done, but my guess is you're not eating enough.  running that much you're buring a hell of a lot of calories.



He's only burning up around 150 cal.s at that BW in 4 miles but your dead on about needing to eat more. I can run 4 miles at about an 8 min. pace but a marathon; freakin' no way! I hate riding in a car for 26.2 miles!

cucarach1,

DsS is right, that can get it done for your upper body but your legs can only serve one master. If you are seriously into running, forget about your leg size. Get some used dumbbells and start finding ways to use them. You may want to back off the every day work out and give yourself time to grow in between. Ow, make sure you are eating 120 grams of protein each day.

At 15 y.o. I was 5'-9" 115 lbs. so I understand how you feel. Although it seems like a ways off, let me say this; the way your body burns up cal.s will be an gift at 40 y.o. when all your buddys are fat and overweight.  

Best wishes my friend!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 3, 2014)

Throw in some one legged squats. They're harder than u think. So 4 sets of 15 for each leg. If u can.


----------



## Rip (Jun 3, 2014)

You could buy a weight set for home.  Also, you can buy a weight belt to hang weight when you do pull-ups and dips. 





cucarach1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm 20yo, 168cm (5'7), 55kg (120lbs), and have no access to a gym/gym supplies.
> 
> ...


----------



## ezy424 (Jun 3, 2014)

Eat eat eat


----------



## stonetag (Jun 4, 2014)

No access to iron or.....?


----------



## losieloos (Jun 4, 2014)

Have you seen Rocky before? Start doing what he did when he was preparing for his fight.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 4, 2014)

And eat, eat and eat as long as you start to put weight on and stay fit you will have a good base for when you do start at a gym also you can do really well with pull ups, push ups and body weight exercises wish you the best of luck


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 4, 2014)

Incredible bodyweight workout from an old friend of mine - his page here to give credit where credit is due.

UPPER BODY: 20-30 SECONDS REST BETWEEN SETS

REGULAR PUSH-UPS: Pyramid up to 12 and back to 1.

Pyramiding means you do 1 pushup, stand up, rest for 20-30 seconds then drop back down and do 2 pushups, etc. Keep the rest times consistent and work your way to 12 reps. Take a 1-minute break, then work your way back down from the top.

TRICEPS/DIAMOND PUSH-UPS: Until failure.

Diamond pushups are done with your hands touching directly underneath your sternum. Turning your fingers "out" while keeping your thumbs touching (it'll look like you're making a W with your hands) will ensure that your arms will stay close to your torso during the exercise. Do as many as you can for one set.

PULL-UPS*:

REGULAR GRIP: Pyramid to 2 and back to 1.

NARROW GRIP: Pyramid to 2 and back to 1.

WIDE GRIP: Pyramid to 2 and back to 1.

*At this point in the video I show several different grips as well as working them, in a Pyramid, from 2 to 1. Follow along if you are able. For reference: Pull-Ups are done with the hands facing away and Chin-Ups are done with the hands facing you. 

DIPS:
4 sets of 8-10

If you are doing this routine at home you can do dips off the end of a chair, couch, or anything that will safely support your weight. 

LOWER BODY: 20-30 SECONDS REST BETWEEN SETS

SHOOTFIGHTING/HINDU SQUATS: 4 sets of 25

BOOT-STRAPPERS*: 4 sets of 25

*These are on the Exercises page!

In the video, I alternate one set of Shootfighters and one set of Bootstrappers. You can do them this way or do all 4 sets of the same exercise back to back.

LUNGES: 4 sets of 20

AB WORK: 10-SECONDS REST PERIOD BETWEEN EXERCISES

CRUNCHES: 20

Lie flat on your back with your feet tucked in approximately 8-10 inches from your butt. Imagine pulling your bottom rib directly to your hip. 

SIDE CRUNCHES: 20

From the original crunch position just roll your knees to one side while keeping your shoulder blades flat on the ground. Using your abs pull your shoulder blades evenly off the ground for each rep.

SIT AND TUCKS: 10

Check out the Sitting V-Up in the Exercises section and start in position 1. Bending your legs, tuck your knees into your chest then extend them back to position 1. 

SIT AND TUCKS EACH CHEEK: 10

Tilt your body and balance on one butt cheek then continue the motion. 

V-UPS: 10

If you went to the Exercises page, you already know how to do this. 

FLUTTER KICKS: 25

Lie flat on your back and place your hands underneath your butt. Press the small of your back into the ground and raise your feet 6 inches. The first motion is one leg swinging up until your foot is almost over your crotch then, as it descends, the other leg is on the way up. 

6-INCH CRUNCHES: 10

Lie flat on your back and place your hands underneath your butt. Press the small of your back into the ground and raise your feet 6 inches. Keeping your chin tucked to your chest, pull your bottom rib to your hip and relax for each rep but don't put your feet down until you're finished.

FINAL NOTES

Here are a couple tips to help you consistently improve instead of burning out right away:

Stay hydrated before, during, and after the workout. Nothing is worse than doing these while your body is in need of water.

If the routine calls for a Pyramid of a particular exercise, but you can't complete the entire Pyramid, stop when your form starts to deteriorate and take a break. When you feel able, start where you left off and work your way back down to 1. Continue this for a couple more workouts and then "up it" one level, on the Pyramid, at a time until you can do the entire thing.

The same concept applies to the Shootfighters / Boot-strappers (the biggest complaint section of all). Keep the number of sets the same but drop the reps to a number you can do properly. As you get stronger, add the reps to each set until you can complete the entire thing.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^This^^^^^^

Im a firm believer in body weight routines if done properly with the right amount of intensity and technique you can build a good foundation and unmatched core strength.  But to be really big you will really like some weights.  Do both and you will have the best of both worlds, muscle, wind and strength.

Stop jogging for a while, and find a hill and sprint up there.  Don't over do it.

Even on days I lift I warm up with hindu squats &  push ups.  They will blow your legs and chest up.  All athletes should do pull ups and dips.  Try and get some weights at some point though.


----------



## snake (Jun 4, 2014)

NbleSavage,

I got tired just reading that! Some good ideas there for my young men in the house.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 4, 2014)

Look for some of zach evan-esh's bodyweight stuff...its also a good person to research for this!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 4, 2014)

snake said:


> NbleSavage,
> 
> I got tired just reading that! Some good ideas there for my young men in the house.



I had my son doing this exact program when he played American football in high school. Their coach didn't want them lifting weights during the season so he did this 3x per week in stead. He most def kept his gains from the weight room and even leaned-out a bit. My Mate who wrote it borrowed pretty liberally from his spec ops PT training, and we used to do it for time (30 mins or less) back when I fought muay thai. Killer program, glad you all are finding a use for it!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 4, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> I had my son doing this exact program when he played American football in high school. Their coach didn't want them lifting weights during the season so he did this 3x per week in stead. He most def kept his gains from the weight room and even leaned-out a bit. My Mate who wrote it borrowed pretty liberally from his spec ops PT training, and we used to do it for time (30 mins or less) back when I fought muay thai. Killer program, glad you all are finding a use for it!



Im glad you posted this.  I cringe at the thought of posting or passing on Mat Fury's Combat Conditioning.  Great program but the guy is a weirdo and he stole all that info from pioneers of real wrestling,  sad to see old timers get conned.


----------

